# Spray "Cut in wheel"



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Any body own one used one looking for feed back thanks, Titan spray guide 538900 seen them at SW watched a you tube video ?


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

It probably works okay, except for the fact that many walls to ceilings or trim don't have perfectly straight and even 90 degree angles as depicted in the video. You'd end up having to edge in by hand any places the spray didn't meet up perfectly with the other surface. As for spraying the bottom of walls where it meets a bare concrete floor that doesn't need protecting, I can do the same without that gadget and waste only a minimum amount of paint overspray (or just use cardboad paint shields).


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

sunkist said:


> Any body own one used one looking for feed back thanks, Titan spray guide 538900 seen them at SW watched a you tube video ?


Here’s your video.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Me personally, I’d skip the gadget and take a trip to Idaho to learn from the best.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is the master going to paint that fast?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah the pizza cutter. I was handed one to try, my guys looked at me and said are you serious? 
Well one of my guys tried it and found it ok if the cut in line does not have to be precise. The scenario we thought it might be acceptable is spraying (exterior) and cutting the top of a high wall. 
The other issue is It will load up with paint and need cleaning off. 
We handed it back and didn't buy one.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Ohio painter said:


> Ah the pizza cutter. I was handed one to try, my guys looked at me and said are you serious?
> Well one of my guys tried it and found it ok if the cut in line does not have to be precise. The scenario we thought it might be acceptable is spraying (exterior) and cutting the top of a high wall.
> The other issue is It will load up with paint and need cleaning off.
> We handed it back and didn't buy one.


 The demo video I watched was by the guy who invented it, he says only use a 4.11 or a 5.13 tip so the wheel does not load up


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pizza Wheels...Great for cutting pizza, only.*



sunkist said:


> The demo video I watched was by the guy who invented it, he says only use a 4.11 or a 5.13 tip so the wheel does not load up


The wheel is the shield. Of course it'll load up, and when it does, it splatters just like when you're using a regular spray shield and haven't cleaned it regularly...only the pizza wheel has the added value of being able to fling the paint splatters while it's turning. 

What all these videos fail to show are close-ups of the contrast lines with actual contrasting colors. Most vids are shot from too far away. The 1 vid I saw that was almost close enough showed spraying a white next to a cream color.

The other thing that bugs the sh.. out of me is the fact that they make these look like this invention will suddenly take the place of any masking. I'd like to see close-up after shots of not only the contrast lines, but the overspray on all of the windows.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

A guy I know told me about these when I was painting my house last year, hadn't heard of them before that. I didn't look into it much further than that...I mean...I can't keep the paint contained with a 4' paint shield much less a 3" disk.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok so we will see in the next couple of days if this works, my buddy bought one then tried to paint Sherlastic using a .25 tip and the wheel, I am going with a 4.11.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you can get the hang of it, it looks like it'll quintuple your cut in speed.

Even if you adjust it so the spray doesn't hit the wheel and someone comes in and back brushes, the hardest part is getting the paint out of the can.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

There's gazillion gadgets for painting. Probably because painting sucks.


Mike.
_______________


----------

